# Car travel options



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

How does your dog travel in the car?

Does he/she have a wire crate or fabric crate or anything else?

We are getting our 'poo next month 

Thanks!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Bette wears a harness that has a connecting strap to a seatbelt base-thingy--the part that sticks out from the seat. It works great for her, keeps her from falling over in the back seat.
I actually have a picture of the harness! Not in action, though, sorry!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

suze,,ginger does also. but i have heard some news on the news two days ago that shocked me..it said that they tested all the dog harness and did not find one that held in a car crash..they all broke.this has me a little concerned you know what i mean .now this was tested with a 75 pound dog ,but I'm going to look in to feather to try to get more info ok.i would like it also if you did the same, to see what you can find out thank you so much


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks, Lumpy! I found an article that said all of the top dog harnesses have failed in tests!! It said the safest is a padded crate you can buckle in. Bette is terrified by crates, so that won't work for her.

A study is supposed to come out in the fall with recommendations. I'll keep looking, let me know what you find, please!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper always wore a safety harness but as he got older seemed to cry and gets a bit stressed on long journeys. As we like to take him in breaks away this isn't ideal. I purchased a soft crate and the other weekend we travelled up to Lancashire about 3hrs. He was an angel he slept most of the way and was much more relaxed. It was only £16 from zoo plus and lovely quality, bonus he also slept in it at night so no bulky metal crate to oack in the car x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine have straps that attach from their harness to the seat belt clip on my back seat. The strap is a large metal clip and the strap is quite thick. They loathe being in a crate in the car and become quite stressed, but go to sleep straight away on the back seat in their harnesses. I would like to know which brands they tested it would be interesting.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

When Lola was a puppy, we had a puppy car seat for her that attached to any of the car seats and she was secured and able to look out the window, she was mainly in the front seat (airbag off). Then she started riding in the boot, so I bought a boot liner with secure straps and a safeD dog guard that's purpose cut for your car and provides a barrier between the boot and the back seat, it's clear and you can see the dog and it doesn't alter your vision out the rear if your car. Have to say I am impressed with it. 

http://www.boot-buddy.com/Safe-D-Guard/safe-d-guard.asp?gclid=CP7437Hx_rgCFXLItAodAV4AsA

Nina is in the puppy carrier in the main car at the minute and Lola has tried that out with her - the one I bought this time is much better than the last one and there's room for both of them (Lola is not supposed to be up front but how can I resist?), Nina will go to the boot with Lola when she's big enough. I'm am also impressed with the carrier, very spacious, robust, lots of pockets, has a roof that we zip back and they look out. Much better than the outward hound one we had for Lola as a pup... And was much cheaper weirdly!

http://valentinavalentti.co.uk/luxury-pet-car-seat-carrier-l-siz










Lola wears a harness in there which gets attached to the seat of the car, as nina is attached to the secure strap of the carrier.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for these replies

I particularly like the carrier nina and lola are in, is that the L?

The things we will need to consider are 1) local car travel/driving to walks and 2) when we go on holiday, where we also need to fit a wheelchair in the car which fits best in the boot. So I think something for the seat may be good, however after a muddy walk it would be easier to just hop into the boot. Perhaps we need both! Certainly as a puppy the carrier would seem most appropriate.

The other thing is some kind of crate which we could use wherever we are (eg on hol or at my parents house) as his place, as we wouldn't be taking the metal crate. It would be good if that combined with the car carrier but I suppose it may not be suited to that purpose or at least not when he gets a bit bigger. (although it would mostly be for hols as I'm considering buying a second crate for my parents house to keep there). 

What do you do about going into the vet pre-jabs? Do you use a carrier or just carry the puppy yourself?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

flowerchild said:


> Bette wears a harness that has a connecting strap to a seatbelt base-thingy--the part that sticks out from the seat. It works great for her, keeps her from falling over in the back seat.
> I actually have a picture of the harness! Not in action, though, sorry!


Awww look at that little butt


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeh it's the large. You can get some good things for back seats that keeps any mess contained. Like this http://www.zooplus.co.uk/feedback/shop/dogs/dog_cages_carriers/car_bed/car_seat_mats/13596

I would just fold the crate and bring it on hols. Though that pet carrier is big enough to sleep in if you were using it for a puppy to sleep in.

Best to carry pup in to vets.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Just to say I decided to get the same carrier as you have RuthMill and it has arrived and looks great - thanks for posting about it. 

Smaller than I thought it would be, but I think this is actually because Lola must be much smaller than I thought she was! (these assumptions from the picture)

Also decided to do as suggested and fold the crate from home to take on hols. 

So that's that one solved!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Grove said:


> Just to say I decided to get the same carrier as you have RuthMill and it has arrived and looks great - thanks for posting about it.
> 
> Smaller than I thought it would be, but I think this is actually because Lola must be much smaller than I thought she was! (these assumptions from the picture)
> 
> ...


Oh good.. Glad you like it. Ours still love it. It's now in the boot of the car which I have had made safe for doggy travel. Nina goes in the carrier and Lola sits beside her and they happily travel looking out the window. We were at a BBQ at the weekend and brought the carrier and Nina went in to it and napped for 2 hours!! I'm delighted with it. She seems to really love it.


----------

